# Western Showman Tack... No?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The old saying rings true.... You get what your pay for! 

My saddle pad was $300, but it's the last one I'll be buying for a while! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It may not be the pad's fault but a rider placing uneven pressure on one side, very common. Can you post a pic of the bridle or tell me which one?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got a showman bit in the mail today! I hope it's not terrible quality!!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We have been riding with Showman Pads for a few years and have had no issues. One thing with a new saddle pad is that the underside material may need to get a little dirty to help hold it on the horse. It really depends on the material under the pad.

We also have Showman halters and have had no issues.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've always had showman tack and never had any issue like those! :shock: I think the last head stall I bought was a bit stiffer than usual and needed a couple more holes but was fine other wise.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Could you post which one you got and some pictures of the fit?


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

The saddle pad _could_ be sliding because of saddle fit. I had a showman saddle pad I used for a couple years and never had any problems. I've never tried any of their tack though. It does look like they have tried to "bling it up" to fit the trends and could be lacking in quality.


----------

